# South coast Meet Wed 8th November



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Long overdue for a meet so here we go. 
Meet between 7 and 7.30pm in Ocean Village car park, Southampton (near the light ship).
Does anyone know of a cafe that opens through the evening? or decent burger van  
Failing that, off to a pub for a bite to eat.
Come on, sign up below:

Jog
TTotal
Bill
Gizmo
DeanTT
Rob
Steve
Richard


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm up for it
BillP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark - not sure I can make this, will advise nearer. Comment though - IMO you are better starting out of town, easier to keep everyone together.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok for us too, lets round up some new fresh blood eh ? :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Ok for us too, lets round up some new fresh blood eh ? :wink:


Is it a full moon, or are you now a vampire?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not judging by the lack of fangs...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Got your halloween mask on already then John :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Not judging by the lack of fangs...


 [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have access to another nice photo if you like... :twisted:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

LOL


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Not judging by the lack of fangs...


I'm so glad I decided NOT to relocate somewhere down the M3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me too pal :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Me too pal :?


.................we used to have a car like that.................


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

so are you coming or not?
Kev?
John?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

John, that is truly a worrying picture :lol:

Still, that not withstanding - I'm in !


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Getting worse


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hahahahaha - you busy then Mark ? ? ? ?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Hahahahaha - you busy then Mark ? ? ? ?


It hard work organising these local meets. Looking forward to meeting up again Guy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Course I'm bloody in ! :lol:

Now I have some fangs, we'd better get some F R E S H B L O O D .....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> so are you coming or not?
> Kev?
> John?


Sorry mate, having to bunk off where I am working currently on that day to be an idiot round Brands!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > so are you coming or not?
> ...


Oh yeah, same day


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


Mark, you know you want to .................


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


yep and there are things that I want to do to Kylie but i dont think either will happen :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will put a word in for you :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in, if my lights get fixed of course so that I can see my way there!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> I'm in, if my lights get fixed of course so that I can see my way there!


Hi Dean, glad you can make it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


Yeah go on....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


The pressure of being a track god is starting to get to me. How will you two find your way around the track without me. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jog said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


When I met you I was but the learner. Now, *I* am the master.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK as a bribe .... I shall bring a *present for everyone *who turns up and also there will be a *super raffle prize* up for grabs - the cost of entering? NIL ! *Just turn up on the 8th*.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I should br able to make this one ........hopefully


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am looking good for this but not 100% certain yet.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rich, you are always looking good :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Another reminder to all interested to read this thread


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

jog said:


> Meet between 7 and 7.30pm in Ocean Village car park, Southampton (near the light ship).
> Does anyone know of a cafe that opens through the evening? or decent burger van


Still meeting at Ocean Village? Did anyone find somewhere to eat? What's the planned route?


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Some fresh blood wanting to be there but I've literally just got of hospital after some major reworking of my internals. I'll look forward to the next meet.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ace cafe meet 13th Nov we have a solentTTeers cruise up to it?

Hope yer innerds dont spill out. :wink:


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry, we will not make that either! I'll not be fit until December. The 'major reworking' could quite literally mean my innerds escaping. I can't even polish the TT s let alone drive one at the moment!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well some of you know, I have been off work for a few days and struggling to be at work now, I cannot see that I shall be ready for tomorrow so SORRY I shall back out of this event. I need to get better and this cold is hanging on and on.

Hope you all enjoy the night and look forward to catching up again either at the ACE meet on the 13th or another time


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

So who's going tonight then? Can anybody post a Multimap link or whatever to the correct car park as I'm not 100% sure where the meet is [smiley=dunce2.gif]

Will it be worth me bringing all me camera gear??


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)




----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> So who's going tonight then? Can anybody post a Multimap link or whatever to the correct car park as I'm not 100% sure where the meet is [smiley=dunce2.gif]
> 
> Will it be worth me bringing all me camera gear??


http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...=4&ar=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

Dean

As you come into Ocean village you will see a huge light ship set in the pavement
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Cals ... htship.jpg
(I know because I put it there - long story :lol: ). The car park behind it overlooks the water.

Please bring your camera. I will bring mine but something tells be the shots will not be as good.

See you tonight.

Mark


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Cameras?? There will be cameras??

Best do my hair then :lol:

As for putting that ship where it is - remind me not to let you park my car :!:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Cameras?? There will be cameras??
> 
> Best do my hair then :lol:
> 
> As for putting that ship where it is - remind me not to let you park my car :!:


 :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Cameras?? There will be cameras??
> 
> Best do my hair then :lol:


Never be able to tell you were a TT owner :wink:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry
Last minute hitch so I won't be able to make tonight.
BillP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry Mark, I have to sort out work before my holiday, so I will have to give it a miss....

Richard


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

No probs


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Is there anyone left going?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Is there anyone left going?


 :?

erm....See you 2 there then???

We could re-arrange I guess who is on the confirmed list?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Jog
Gizmo
Rob
Steve
TTotal
Dean
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Mark,

I thought John had bailed out due to ill health?

Don't think he got his "flu jab" yet!! :lol:

Also, have we decided where we are going and where (more importantly) are we eating?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Also, have we decided where we are going and where (more importantly) are we eating?


I'm gonna have to shoot off at around 8ish


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Guys,

Do we want to do this tonight?

If I am honest, I am knackered and could do with a night in but if everyone still wants to meet then I will still come along.

If we have doubts about tonight then why not call it off and re-group in a few weeks time.

I have my sons parents evening now and will be back at approx 6.15. Can you all post your preferences and go from there.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm easy...............(queue relentless comments).

I'm in Southampton tonight anyhoo, so really makes no odds to me. Plus I just cleaned the car


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Mark,

Seems to me that there will only be four cars there? I haven't seen Rob post about attending and Dean has to leave early.

If Steve is still coming down then I can jump in the car at short notice as its about 45 minutes drive for me.

Seems that its a bit of a no-goer to me though, assuming that someone can let Rob adn Steve know otherwise they will have a wasted journey.

Will await a post from you to confirm one way or the other

Guy


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Seems to me that there will only be four cars there? I haven't seen Rob post about attending and Dean has to leave early.
> 
> ...


I think you are right. Sorry Guys, I am a bit gutted I have to admit as i have never cancelled a meet before. However, i think it best that we postpone tonight.

Sorry to those that like me have prepared their cars for tonight.

Dont forget there is a cruise from the South on Monday to the Ace Cafe meet so maybe we can meet up there.

Dean, not a great introduction to the local meets - sorry. Hope you make the next one.

Guy Would have been good to meet up again.

Steve, i hope you get this before you leave from Winchester.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

jog said:


> Steve, i hope you get this before you leave from Winchester.


Theres another member in Winchester?? Doesn't happen to have red wheels by any chance???????

Will deffo be up for the next one, I'm trying to persuade myself into Monday.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, i hope you get this before you leave from Winchester.
> ...


Thats good news, glad we hav'nt put you off. looking forward to seeing those new wheels.

Steve AKA Wilbur101 drivesa TTR which he prides himself on being totally standard.

I have seen a TT with red wheels in Southampton, not my taste I have to say 

Shame you cant get to the Ace Cafe meet.

Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry if i was a catalyst in this guys, still spluttering a bit...

Mark, what time are we meeting and where for the Ace meet???

Thanks
J


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Sorry if i was a catalyst in this guys, still spluttering a bit...
> 
> Mark, what time are we meeting and where for the Ace meet???
> 
> ...


I dont think it was anyone in particular. It just did'nt seem worth while Guy coming from his direction and Dean coming from Winchester for the 3 of us to stand in a cold car park :?

I will fire up the thread for Monday which I hope will be a great evening.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

i thought about having a long rant about standing in a dark car park freezing the wheels of the man cannon ...

but thought better of it...

...as i couldn't make it in the end either.

and just for Richard, here's my excuse:

yesterday my trainer returned from a packed weekend in new york where he ran the marathon AND got engaged, so we had to have a bit of a spontaneous party for him.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sorry but the wife works in Milton Keyens on a wednesday and had to work late and i have just moved so STILL no internet this is via an internet cafe as for next Monday I am still unemployed so i will be there early as i want to visit IKEA prior to the meet, looking forward to it see you all there and please accept my apologies


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wilbur101 said:


> and just for Richard, here's my excuse:
> 
> yesterday my trainer returned from a packed weekend in new york where he ran the marathon AND got engaged, so we had to have a bit of a spontaneous party for him.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Which book did that one come from....?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------

